# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الرقابة المتبادلة بين السلطتين التشريعية و التنفيذية

## هيثم الفقى

الرقابة المتبادلة بين السلطتين التشريعية و التنفيذية

أقام الدستور نوعا من التعاون بين السلطتين التنفيذية و التشريعية و جعل بينهما قدرا من العلاقات المتبادلة تتمثل في تدخل كل منهما في شؤون الأخرى على نحو معين .
مظاهر رقابة البرلمان للحكومة 
1- مناقشة برنامج الحكومة : نصت المادة 80 من الدستور على انه " يقدم رئيس الحكومة برنامجه إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني للموافقة عليه. ويجري المجلس الشعبي الوطني لهذا الغرض مناقشة عامة.ويمكن رئيس الحكومة أن يكيف برنامجه على ضوء هذه المناقشة.
يقدم رئيس الحكومة عرضا حول برنامجه لمجلس الأمة . يمكن لمجلس الأمة أن يصدر لائحة." 
و نصت المادة 81 على انه " يقدم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته لرئيس الجمهورية في حالة عدم موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني على البرنامج المعروض عليه.يعين رئيس الجمهورية من جديد رئيس حكومة حسب الكيفيات نفسها. " 
م 82 " إذا لم تحصل من جديد موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني ينحل وجوبا." 
و بالتالي فان بقاء الحكومة ابتداء و انتهاء مرهون لموافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني على برنامجها ، ويمكن لمجلس الأمة بعد المناقشة أن يصدر لائحة يضمنها ملاحظاته و اقتراحاته . إلا أن تدخل الغرفة الثانية لا يؤثر على بقاء الحكومة أو ذهابها .
2- بيان السياسة العامة : حسب المادة 84 " تقدم الحكومة سنويا إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني بيانا عن السياسة العامة.تعقب بيان السياسة العامة مناقشة عمل الحكومة.
يمكن أن تختتم هذه المناقشة بلائحة..... يمكن للحكومة أن تقدم إلى مجلس الأمة بيانا عن السياسة العامة."
أما المادة 51 من قانون 99-02 تقدم اقتراحات اللوائح التي تتعلق ببيان السياسة العامة خلال الاثنين والسبعين 72 ساعة الموالية لاختتام المناقشة الخاصة بالبيان. أما عدد الموقعين للائحة فحدد ب 20 نائب على الأقل أو 15 عضو .
3- ملتمس الرقابة : حسب المادة 135 " يمكن المجلس الشعبي الوطني لدى مناقشته بيان السياسة العامة، أن يصوت على ملتمس رقابة ينصب على مسؤولية الحكومة. ولا يقبل هذا الملتمس إلا إذا وقعه سبع (1/7) عدد النواب على الأقل. " 
م 136 تتم الموافقة على ملتمس الرقابة بتصويت أغلبية ثلثي (3/2) النواب. ولا يتم التصويت إلا بعد ثلاثة (3) أيام من تاريخ إيداع ملتمس الرقابة.
أما المادة 137 فتقول انه إذا صادق المجلس الشعبي الوطني على ملتمس الرقابة، يقدم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته إلى رئيس الجمهورية. و لا يمكن اللجوء إلى تقديم ملتمس الرقابة من قبل المجلس الشعبي الوطني دون مجلس الأمة إلا سنويا ، أي أثناء مناقشة بيان السياسة العامة . 
5- التصويت بالثقة : م84 " لرئيس الحكومة أن يطلب من المجلس الشعبي الوطني تصويتا بالثقة. وفي حالة عدم الموافقة على لائحة الثقة يقدم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته ". 
و نصت المادة 64 من قانون 99-02 على " يكون التصويت بالثقة بالأغلبية البسيطة." موضوع التصويت بالثقة من اختصاص رئيس الحكومة خلافا لملتمس الرقابة المخصص أصلا للنواب ، وينشأ هذا الحل لرئيس الحكومة في حالة وجود خلاف بين الحكومة و البرلمان حول موضوع معين او نتيجة عدم موافقة المجلس على قانون معين .
6- الاستجواب : المادة 133 يمكن لأعضاء البرلمان استجواب الحكومة في إحدى قضايا الساعة. يمكن للجان البرلمان أن تستمع إلى أعضاء الحكومة. مخول لأعضاء الغرفتين . يمكن من مطالبة الحكومة توضيح وشرح أسباب تصرفها في قضية من قضايا الساعة . و يتميز الاستجواب عن السؤال بأنه يمنح باب المناقشة و يمكن أن يشترك فيه غير موجه السؤال . إلا أن الدستور لم يرتب على الاستجواب سحب الثقة لا من الحكومة و لا من الوزير بمفرده .
أما بخصوص م 65 الأمر 99-02 ... يبلغ رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة نص الاستجواب الذي يوقعه، حسب الحالة، على الأقل ثلاثون (30)نائبا أو ثلاثون (30)عضوا في مجلس الأمة، إلى رئيس الحكومة خلال الثماني والأربعين(48)ساعة الموالية لإيداعه" إضافة إلى المادة 66 : يحدد مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة، بالتشاور مع الحكومة، الجلسة التي يجب أن يدرس الاستجواب فيها. تكون هذه الجلسة خلال الخمسة عشر(15)يوما على الأكثر، الموالية لتاريخ إيداع الاستجواب. 
7- الأسئلة الشفوية و الكتابية م 134 " مكن لأعضاء البرلمان أن يوجهوا أي سؤال شفوي أو كتابي إلى أي عضو في الحكومة. ويكون الجواب عن السؤال الكتابي كتابيا، خلال اجل اقصاه ثلاثون (30) يوما.
وتتم الإجابة عن الأسئلة الشفوية في جلسات المجلس.
إذا رأت الغرفتين أن جواب عضو الحكومة، شفويا كان او كتابيا، يبرر اجراء مناقشة، تجري المناقشة حسب الشروط التي ينص عليها النظام الداخلي للمجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الامة.ذ
تنشر الأسئلة والأجوبة طبقا للشروط التي يخضع لها نشر محاضر مناقشات البرلمان.
م المادة 69 من الأمر 99-02. :يودع نص السؤال الشفوي من قبل صاحبه حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة عشرة (10) أيام عمل على الأقل، قبل يوم الجلسة المقررة لهذا الغرض.
يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة السؤال فورا إلى رئيس الحكومة. 
المادة 70 :تخصص خلال الدورات العادية جلسة كل خمسة عشر(15) يوما للأسئلة الشفوية المطروحة على أعضاء الحكومة. يحدد اليوم الذي يتم فيه تناول الأسئلة الشفوية بالتشاور بين مكتبي غرفتي البرلمان وبالاتفاق مع الحكومة. 
لا يمكن عضو البرلمان أن يطرح أكثر من سؤال في كل جلسة. 
يتم ضبط عدد الأسئلة التي يتعين على أعضاء الحكومة الإجابة عليها بالاتفاق بين مكتب كل غرفة والحكومة. 
المادة 71 :يعرض صاحب السؤال الشفوي سؤاله. 
يمكن صاحب السؤال إثر جواب عضو الحكومة، أن يتناول الكلمة من جديد كما يمكن عضو الحكومة أن يردّ عليه. 
المادة 72 :يمكن أعضاء البرلمان أن يوجهوا أسئلة كتابية إلى أي عضو في الحكومة. 
يودع نص السؤال الكتابي من قبل صاحبه حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة. 
يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة السؤال فورا إلى رئيس الحكومة. 
المادة 73 :عملا بأحكام المادة 134 من الدستور، يكون جواب عضو الحكومة عن السؤال الكتابي الذي وجه إليه، على الشكل الكتابي، خلال أجل الثلاثين (30) يوما الموالية لتبليغ السؤال الكتابي.
يودع الجواب حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة ويبلغ إلى صاحبه. 
المادة 74 :إذا رأت إحدى الغرفتين أن جواب عضو الحكومة الشفوي أو الكتابي يبرر إجراء المناقشة، تفتتح هذه المناقشة وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي لكل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني و مجلس الأمة. 
يجب أن تقتصر هذه المناقشة على عناصر السؤال الكتابي أو الشفوي المطروح على عضو الحكومة. 
المادة 75 :تنشر الأسئلة الشفوية و الكتابية والأجوبة المتعلقة بها حسب نفس الشروط الخاصة بنشر محاضر مناقشات كل غرفة في البرلمان. 
إن الاختلاف بين السؤال الكتابي و الشفهي اختلاف جوهري فالسؤال الكتابي يهدف أساسا إلى الحصول على توضيحات او معلومات حول مسالة معينة بالذات تتعلق بتنفيذ نص قانوني معين او لفت الانتباه إلى مشكل معين اما السؤال الشفوي فهو بالأساس ذو بعد سياسي و له اثر قد يكون حاسما على مستوى الرأي العام و من ثم على المسؤولية السياسية للحكومة . 
7- لجان التحقيق : المادة 161 " يمكن لكل غرفة من البرلمان، في إطار اختصاصاتها، أن تنشئ في أي وقت لجان تحقيق في قضايا ذات مصلحة عامة. 
المادة 77 الأمر 99-02 :يتم إنشاء لجنة التحقيق من المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة بالتصويت على اقتراح لائحة يودعها لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة ويوقعها، على الأقل، عشرون(20) نائبا أو عشرون(20) عضوا في مجلس الأمة. 
المادة 80 :تكتسي لجان التحقيق طابعا مؤقتا وتنتهي مهمتها بإيداع تقريرها أو على الأكثر بانقضاء أجل ستة (6) أشهر قابلة للتمديد ابتداء من تاريخ المصادقة على لائحة إنشائها، ولا يمكن أن يعاد تشكيلها لنفس الموضوع قبل انقضاء أجل اثني عشر(12) شهرا ابتداء من تاريخ انتهاء مهمتها.
المادة 85 :يسلم التقرير الذي أعدته لجنة التحقيق إلى رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة. يبلغ التقرير إلى كل من رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس الحكومة. 
كما يوزع على النواب أو على أعضاء مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة. 
8- الرقابة المالية : المادة 160 " تقدم الحكومة لكل غرفة من البرلمان عرضا عن استعمال الاعتمادات المالية التي اقرتها لكل سنة مالية . تختتم السنة المالية فيما يخص البرلمان، بالتصويت على قانون يتضمن تسوية ميزانية السنة المالية المعنية من قبل كل غرفة من البرلمان.
رقابة الحكومة على البرلمان 
1- حق الاعتراض على القوانين حلال 30 يوما . أما القوانين التي تصدر بعد عرضها على الاستفتاء لا يحق الاعتراض عليها .م 126 
-2 حق حل المجلس الشعبي الوطني و قد يكون هذا وحوبيا في حالة رفض برنامج الحكومة للمرة الثانية م81/1. و يمكن لرئيس الجمهورية أن يقرر حل المجلس أو إجراء انتخابات تشريعية مسبقة بعد استشارة رؤساء المجلس الشعبي الوطني و مجلس الأمة و الحكومة م 129 
3- حق اللجوء إلى الاستفتاء 
4- حق المخاطبة و الحضور 
5- حق توجيه خطاب إلى البرلمان م 127
6- حق أعضاء الحكومة حضور اجتماعات اللجان البرلمانية 
7- في مجال انتخابات البرلمان فالسلطة التنفيذية هي التي تشرف على انتخاب البرلمان و حق الحكومة في تحديد جدول اجتماعات البرلمان و استدعائه للانعقاد و في عقد جلسات مغلقة أو طارئة 
8- حق المبادرة بالتشريع لان الرئيس هو رئيس مجلس الوزراء 
9- مشاركة السلطة التنفيذية في التشريع عن طريق المجال التنظيمي و ذلك ب:
عن طريق اللوائح التنظيمية المستقلة أي مراسيم مستقلة لرئيس الجمهورية م77/6 
اللوائح التنفيذية أي المراسيم التنفيذية لرئيس الحكومة م 85/4
لوائح الضرورة أي مراسيم رئاسية في حالة الظروف الاستثنائية م124
حق إصدار القوانين من قبل رئيس الجمهورية 
10- حق رئيس الحكومة في طلب عقد جلسات مغلقة من البرلمان م 116 .
11- حق رئيس الجمهورية في طلب عقد دورة غير عادية في البرلمان م118 .
12- حق رئيس الحكومة في المبادرة باقتراح القوانين م 119 .
13- لرئيس الجمهورية حق المبادرة بالتعديل الدستوري م 174 
هناك 30 حالة يمكن لرئيس الجمهورية أن يشرع فيها في حالة الشغور او ما بين الدورتين و ذلك بأوامر م 124

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------

